# Supplements in Athens, Greece



## dulang (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, Everybody.

I`ll be going  to Greece for 3 weeks and would like you to tell me about some place in  Athens to buy supplements (creatin, whey) online or where they  understand a little english.

Thank you very much

Eduardo  from Brazil


----------



## unclem (Jul 22, 2010)

go to olympia skovara 81 epimonda st in athens. hes got the supps your looking for bro. its a pharmacy ask for youta shes the daughter or bill if hes still alive, he was a drunk but he knows english good. i dont know if greece uses the euro or still the drakma. and be careful at customs make sure you declare everything, because the greek ministry of health allows a certain amount of everything to leave country but if you dont declare it and they inspect your luggage they will seize all items even know there legal. and the taxi there are ripoffs stand your ground. tell them 5 euros no matter where your going and maybe less now that the economy is all fucked up. they wont take credit cards no more, i think i last heard its cash or nothing. but check dont go by wat i say on that. atens is polluted with prostitutes so watch out who you sit near in a bar she could be i balling you for a ride down hillbilly highway without your skirt. if you have been there before you no then wat i talk about you. if you rent car you go by the last 2 numbers on the plate number if its odd you drive certain days if even another certain days. taxis dont have to follow that rule. greek people are very nice people. they try to take advantage if they know your tourists. but thats only stores, bars, ect. but always bargain the way the economy is now youll get great deals. i wish i could live there its a beautiful country. i would take back some gear also. there cheap. very, very cheap. just dont claim it at customs or you have to have a greek dr to prove he gave. put it in your luggage and say nothing. they wont look. good luck.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 22, 2010)

unclem said:


> go to olympia skovara 81 epimonda st in athens. hes got the supps your looking for bro. its a pharmacy ask for youta shes the daughter or bill if hes still alive, he was a drunk but he knows english good. i dont know if greece uses the euro or still the drakma. and be careful at customs make sure you declare everything, because the greek ministry of health allows a certain amount of everything to leave country but if you dont declare it and they inspect your luggage they will seize all items even know there legal. and the taxi there are ripoffs stand your ground. tell them 5 euros no matter where your going and maybe less now that the economy is all fucked up. they wont take credit cards no more, i think i last heard its cash or nothing. but check dont go by wat i say on that. atens is polluted with prostitutes so watch out who you sit near in a bar she could be i balling you for a ride down hillbilly highway without your skirt. if you have been there before you no then wat i talk about you. if you rent car you go by the last 2 numbers on the plate number if its odd you drive certain days if even another certain days. taxis dont have to follow that rule. greek people are very nice people. they try to take advantage if they know your tourists. but thats only stores, bars, ect. but always bargain the way the economy is now youll get great deals. i wish i could live there its a beautiful country. i would take back some gear also. there cheap. very, very cheap. just dont claim it at customs or you have to have a greek dr to prove he gave. put it in your luggage and say nothing. they wont look. good luck.



how the fuck


----------



## unclem (Jul 22, 2010)

ceazur said:


> how the fuck


 
 what do you mean brother? how the fuck wat? are you insulting me? or just wtf is this guy on?


----------



## unclem (Jul 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> So you cant drive on that entire day????
> 
> Fuck that! I'm out there with a magic marker eod reWriting numbers. I can't go a whole day without a car, thats absurd.
> 
> No wonder that country went down the shitter. Nobody can drive anywhere to spend/make/move money around. Just stagnant.


 
 no the pollution is very bad in athens so they came up with that way of trying to stop it. it got so bad that it had the fog almost all day long. yep if your license plate is in that order your walking that day or taxi. but the roads still have donkeys going in traffic. you got to remember that greece did not get air transportation for things like mail ect until olympic airways in 1990. they used to ship there mail by boat. there work day is 8am- 12noon then they have seista until 2-3 pm then they go until 6-8 pm there a very laid back country. i was offered to stay with the chemist for 7 days, i used to get gear from him olympia skovara in 1992-4 i cant remember. but my wife said if i cant go your not going. so i did all my communicating with them through mail, because, i did not have a computer brother. when the father died the pharmacy went to shit and the son was ripping people off. so its on the scammer list now. but all of greece is on the us customs alert list, the last time i knew.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 22, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> So you cant drive on that entire day????
> 
> Fuck that! I'm out there with a magic marker eod reWriting numbers. I can't go a whole day without a car, thats absurd.
> 
> No wonder that country went down the shitter. Nobody can drive anywhere to spend/make/move money around. Just stagnant.



that country went down when I died.


----------

